# Aer Lingus hand luggage



## Stronge (11 Nov 2008)

Just got back from Malage this evening and I just want to warn travellers about the hand luggage allowance with Aerlingus from Malaga. All bags were put on the scales and very carefully checked and lots of people had to pay for excess weight. Every one who was over the 6kg had to pay. If you had checked in luggage and hand luggage including hand bag it was also put on scales. They had 2 check in points and two girls on each desk. The check in took ages as many people seemed to be overweight and the girls collected lots of money...........So Be warned you can check in on line going out but coming back you have to go through the check in desk.


----------



## butterfield (11 Nov 2008)

Came back a few weeks ago and the same thing happened to me.   Checked one bag in and then they asked if I had hand luggage and weighed it.   It was 9 kg instead of 6kg.  Luckly was able to put excess in checked bag, they allow 20kg.   Think they were only doing it randomly at that time.


----------



## bond-007 (11 Nov 2008)

Aer Lingus outsourcers are the problem. They get commission on excess baggage charges.


----------



## Gondola (12 Nov 2008)

The commission on fees collected on excess weight baggage always does the trick! All of a sudden staff become really diligent and strict.


----------



## Stronge (12 Nov 2008)

All bags were being weighed.  It is a great little earner!!!


----------



## simonshortt (17 Nov 2008)

Well they are are at it in Dublin. I got caught out this morning on my return trip to AMS.


----------

